# Snow EX 8000 vs. SaltDogg 2000



## Banshee (Nov 15, 2007)

Need an electric polymer spreader for a 3/4 ton Dodge. I've been researching both of these for the last couple of weeks. I've talked to salesmen, servicemen and guys who own both. Feed back was good & bad on both. I am leanig toward the Snow EX - not a big fan of Buyers products. Any info would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

I've actually been researching both as well, A good buddy of mine has the snow ex, and his only complaint in 4 years is that the gravity feed part. He put a shaker on it and it helped, then he ended putting another shaker and it works fine. Myself, I'm going with salt dog. I've heard good and bad about both, so now its a price thing. I see the snow ex's used for about 2-3K, brand new salt dogg 2950. I'm crossing my fingers and going with best bang for the buck. Bryan


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

No experience with either, but I am curious to see what responses you get. I just wanted to tell Greenacreasfert that is a fine looking boxer! Best dog you can have in my opinion!


----------



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

hickslawns;431066 said:


> No experience with either, but I am curious to see what responses you get. I just wanted to tell Greenacreasfert that is a fine looking boxer! Best dog you can have in my opinion!


Hey thanks, great dog, very hyper. I kept hearing when she ws younger that she would settle down in a couple years, she is almost 6 and hasn't lost a bit. Sure puts a smile on your face when you walk in the door after a bad day. Sorry Banshee, didn't mean to jak your thread


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Saltdogg 2000 maybe Buyers best product.

Would choose over S-EX8000 on price alone.


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

The Snow Ex is a complete waste of money. I know because of experience. It was the worst product I have ever bought and the worst company that I have ever dealt with. No customer support / service whatsoever.

I have no experience with the Salt Dogg, but in my honest opinion, I would go with a stainless steel VBox with a HONDA engine. The engine upgrade is well worth the money.


----------



## Banshee (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey guys, thanks for the quick responses. Here is a couple of reasons I'm considering the Snow EX: (1) The nearest Salt Dogg dealer is about an hour away from the shop, so getting parts and service could be a little tricky. The nearest Snow EX dealer is 1 mile from the shop and I've been dealing with the same salesmen & servicemen for the last 12 years. (2) We take care of the sidewalks on most of our commercial accounts. We need to be able to carry 1 toro blower & a walk behind salt spreader. With the 8000 there is 28 inches from the back of your truck cab to the front of the salter. That leaves plenty of room to haul small equipment. The Salt Dogg only gives you about 18'. (3) The difference in price installed between the two is approximately $272.00. Salt Dogg being the cheaper. Again the way I look at this is when something goes down in the middle of night I'ts easier to get parts or sevice from the Snow EX dealer. That justifies the difference in price for us. After a few times running the 8000 I will post and let you know my honest opinion. Hopefully this will help others trying to decide on which electric to get.


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

I hope you are not running bulk salt through that machine. The smallest clump will clog the auger and the system has an override that won't allow it to crunch it up.

I wouldn't worry about parts with an electric spreader - all of the parts are sealed up - you can't get to them. Maybe electric hookups, but that is it.

I can appreciate your need to haul small equipment with the spreader so it sounds like you have made you mind up. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## ACA Landscaping (Jan 10, 2005)

*.*

its amazing to me that there are so many people who hate the snow ex so much. don't get me wrong with so many people saying they had problems with it theres gotta be something to it. all i can say it that i've run 2 snow ex 8000's for 3 or 4 seasons now running bulk thru them and i wouldn't buy anything else. last yr i think i put 75 ton thru them and did nothing to them bought turn them on. i must have gotten the only 2 good ones to come thru the factory. knock on wood


----------



## snowace (Mar 8, 2006)

I have had my 8000 for two seasons no problems. I only have one vibrator so when it gets low i have to get in it and push the salt down toward the auger but it only takes a couple of minutes and your back on the road. I leave the it covered when not in use the auger is still in good shape very little rust.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have had good luck with the VP8000. I like the way the Saltdogg carries weight forward of the axle. The lack of mild steel in the buyers is also a plus.


----------



## tman3007 (Jul 15, 2007)

I've been researching the heck out of spreaders for a while too. It is frustrating because you hear SO MANY conflicting stories about gas vs. electric, stainless vs. poly, or this brand vs. that brand. What I've decided is to take a little bit of knowledge from everybody's experiences and just base my decision from that.

So after all of my deliberating, I went to order a stainless Snoway this morning and they called me back to say it would be 6 weeks before they could get it.  I didn't want the mild steel so I ordered a Salt Dogg. I'll let you know how it goes, that's what I get for waiting this long to make a decision. :crying: 

Later, Todd


----------



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep, I'm going in the morning to get a salt dog, let ya know as soon as I get the spinner spinning


----------



## albertaplowman (Dec 13, 2006)

We have the snow-ex 8000 and have been happy with the performance. Ours was not wired properly thus the source of our only problems. The guys that installed it at the dealer are electrical morons. We spread salt sand mix. I don't think it will ever jam on salt chunks as the auger will pass rocks as big as what will fit through the screen, and break up chunks of frozen sand. My only negative comments are that it spreads more to one side than the other and that the optimum flow kit was a waist of money. The vibrator on the back never helped out much and the baffle that it came with made material flow even when it wasn't on. That was embarrassing at the gravel yard as the loader was filling it and it was flowing out as fast as he was loading it. The second vibrator should be mounted at the top closer to the cab to help material flow down to the auger. Also make sure it has the red vibrators, the black ones suck. I also know a contractor that has been running two 8500 and never had a problem. The new wiring harness, vibrators, and controller should get rid of the problems from the past.


----------



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

Here it is, it is a 2 yard and gives me plenty of room for shovels, light snow blower, maybe even a cooler big enough for a 12 pack....


----------



## tman3007 (Jul 15, 2007)

GreenAcresFert;433676 said:


> Here it is, it is a 2 yard and gives me plenty of room for shovels, light snow blower, maybe even a cooler big enough for a 12 pack....


looks nice!!! Can't wait to get mine


----------



## Fin (Dec 3, 2005)

GreenAcresFert;433676 said:


> Here it is, it is a 2 yard and gives me plenty of room for shovels, light snow blower, maybe even a cooler big enough for a 12 pack....


I have the Salt Dogg and so far very pleased. I ran about 60 ton through it last winter. I would suggest you look at the instructions relative to how they suggest the straps be installed. It doesnt look like they are on in the correct position. I would hate to see you lose the spreader. It's gonna be wicked heavy with a full load.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Fin;444448 said:


> I would suggest you look at the instructions relative to how they suggest the straps be installed. It doesnt look like they are on in the correct position. I would hate to see you lose the spreader. It's gonna be wicked heavy with a full load.


Good call Fin. Those straps need to be attached much lower and mounted to something more substantial.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Salt doggs all the way I love mine wet salt or whatever you put in comes out We also take off our spinners and load trash cans to load our other spreaders it works great.


----------



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, I some how come across this thread. Anybody around to tell any good or bad stories on there snow ex or salt dogg from this past season. I ran about 90 tons thru my mine with no problems, thats unless you end up having to leave some salt in there for couple days, the auger doesn;t do to well with a frozen bridge over it. Well hope everybodys lawn care is going good. I'm already sick of working every day, I'd rather be working part time crazy snow hours, oh well.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I have the salt dogg and swear by it. I work for a snow plow shop in the winter. We used to sell both. The salt dogg prevaled.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

im going back to the 8000 , i had one ran it for 2 yrs.....it would jam up from time to time, and i wasnt too impressed with its ablility timleyness to empty its load....a few ice storms i had a hard time keeping up

but i traded it, and got a V box, well after throwing the belt, messing with the clutch, new battery , then blowing the motor.....and a rust bucket, i wasnt too impressed

I only plowed a few times this season, because i was with my navy unit, serving our countryussmileyflag so my guys did a good job without me, but the V box has too many compoents, and things too break.....I am now trying to change my business to operate with out me being there holding its hand 24/7 so part of that ment simpilar equiptment to use and repair.

I got a deal on a vp 8000 new, (i still have to buy the harness and control box) for 1000, so im going back to it


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh mods on that unit that i thought of


Move the second Vibrator to a location by the top, by the cab of the truck

buy and cut a peace of plexi, cut it to fit on the inside and bolt it to the were the Vibrator bolts up.....a smother finish might make for better matierial feed...i never tried it, but its a thought

cut the Auger baffle shorter, not too short that salt pours out

Add a screen before the auger, that will stop chunks from jamming it up

Add , a auger revese switch, I know the newer control boxes have it built it, but i would still put one myself, could even have a power over ride switch in case ur control box burns out

also a Vibrator override switch, too many times with the spinner was off, i could have had the Vibrator on, feeding matial towards the auger


----------

